# Lockhart, TX missing K-9 officer, "Chase"



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST
10/1 Update: Chase is still missing!!!! 
Contact John Roescher at **Lockhart Police Department at *
512-398-4401 OR

[email protected]
MISSING POLICE K-9 OFFICER: We have an urgent call for assist here. Even if
you do not live in the area, if this gets passed around enough by you, your
friends and their friends, we may be able to find POLICE K-9 OFFICER CHASE:
LOCKHART (Tx) PD NEEDS HELP FIN...DING K-9 CHASE. He is a 2 year old black
Labrador who got away from his handler during training exercises. He was
last seen in the area of the Lockhart Municipal Airport.

**UPDATE: The dog was trained in Schulenberg and police think he may be
trying to make his way back to his old home.**

The PD has issued a reward. Please, if you have any information or know of
his whereabouts, you are urged to call the Lockhart PD at 512-398-4401 or
just call 911.
City of Lockhart: Police Department
***


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Boy, that's a memo.

DFrost


----------

